
Did you mean recursion? - _pius
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=recursion
======
ssn
More info here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=719408>

~~~
csomar
did you mean <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=719408> ?

~~~
ScottWhigham
Pfft - why would people downvote this? Come on, people...

~~~
wmeredith
Yeah, when someone cracks a joke at a party and then someone says it again
right after following a laugh, it doesn't always go so well.

~~~
raintrees
Maybe the second poster just needed to be less complete... One of my high
school buddies would do this (only once per audience, granted).

I would tell a joke. People would laugh. Then he would start telling the same
joke, trailing off when people started looking at him funny, ending with
"Well, it was funny when HE told it!"

------
katamole
I submitted this to reddit as opposed to HN thinking it was too low-brow /
off-topic for here. I suppose I was wrong!

~~~
_pius
I try to avoid taking stories from Reddit, but this merited an exception. Nice
find!

~~~
katamole
Pure coincidence. I often look for definitions as a way of remembering certain
keywords in text (sort of like taking mental notes).

The submission on reddit now has over 1200 upvotes which is crazy: it isn't
_that_ funny. Not to flog a dead horse, but the quality of that site really
has gone down over the last two years or so.

------
J_McQuade
How long before someone moans about it not performing tail call optimisation,
do you reckon?

~~~
ewjordan
Call me crazy, but I just can't help but keep clicking that damn link, hoping
to find the _real_ Easter egg when I "blow the stack"...

Only hit the first few magic numbers so far, but I'm kinda nervous about
bombing Google with too many requests in a short period of time, I doubt they
look kindly on that...ah well, better things to do with my time anyhow.

~~~
katamole
They might throw you the odd CAPTCHA but apart from that I doubt they'd do
anything.

~~~
snprbob86
What if the CAPTCHA reads "Did you mean recursion?"

------
geedee77
Touches like this make me like Google even though I'm a Microsoft man really.

~~~
mziulu
Are the two incompatible?

~~~
geedee77
No, not at all. I just meant that I don't subscribe to the 'Google are
brilliant, Microsoft are evil' thing that's common these days.

~~~
mziulu
Understood and I totally agree! I wouldn't expect any less intellectual
honesty from a HN user.

------
donaq
Nice easter egg.

------
meeech
it would be interesting to know how google manages all their little easter
eggs.

~~~
lacker
Each team just manages the easter eggs in their own product, it's not like
there is the Easter Egg Department which has goals for the quarter of x new
easter eggs reaching y million people.

So in this case it's the same team that handles all the "did you mean" stuff.

------
ellyagg
After clicking on it a few times, it should say "did you mean 'stack
overflow'?

------
rwolf
Someone took the time to make this joke, but it doesn't make the search engine
work any better for me. I like it when I find easter eggs in video games. I
don't like it when I find easter eggs in tools I use for work.

edit: Since I'm yelling anyway, Google's highly-corporate, brand-spanning,
massive April Fools jokes leave a bad taste in my mouth.

This is also the most annoying thing about Wolfram Alpha; except with Alpha
it's easier to find easter eggs than the data you wanted.

------
dugmartin
If they would have iframed 10 search result pages embedded within themselves
it would have even been cooler.

~~~
joezydeco
Yeah, it would have made more sense. All I see here is an infinite loop.

~~~
Retric
Look at the URL it changes after every click.

~~~
ewjordan
The results change a bit every once in a while, too, but that may just be some
internal pseudo-randomness in the search results algorithm, I'm not sure.

~~~
joezydeco
Keep clicking and let us know if you see it unwind.

------
bodhi
I like. I'd also be really impressed if this wasn't an intentional easter egg,
but was an emergent property of the "did you mean" feature itself.

------
Pistos2
git branch --no-m 2>&1 | head -n 1

------
bmickler
that's witty.

------
veerasundark
nice thought.

------
Deadly_B
Thanks for sharing. Great find.

------
mynameishere
It boggles my mind that anyone is impressed by such trivial things.

~~~
matt1
Why? It's clever and it symbolizes Google's bubbly, geeky corporate
personality. If I had to decide between working at two otherwise equal
companies, I'd happily choose the one that encourages this type of
playfulfulness. Small things like this matter a lot.

~~~
mynameishere
It is not clever. It's an old, old joke.

<http://www.ehow.com/how_2049834_keep-idiot-busy.html>

~~~
semiquaver
I bet you're a blast at parties.

